# 67 GTO carburetor fuel inlet



## Tim Stewart (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello,

Can someone tell me the size for a rochester quadradjet fuel inlet? Mine has stripped threads on the carb side and I would assume Dorman makes a self tapping one but don't know what size to get. Would be great if someone knew the part number for the Dorman HELP self tapping fuel inlets.

Thanks!


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

This site says the '71 & earlier Q-jets had a 7/8 inlet, & '72-up models had a 1" inlet. Most also recommend having the stripped inlet fixed by a competent carb shop, with a heli coil. Those oversize repair fittings can sometimes crack the inlet. 

https://quadrajetparts.com/quadrajet-inlet-fittings-c-128_27.html

https://quadrajetparts.com/service-...oil-installation-inlet-carburetors-p-355.html


----------



## Tim Stewart (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you for the info bigD


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If your carb isn't repairable I have a '67 carb that is already rebuilt, a 703 for the A.I.R system cars.
$450.00 + shipping
Pics on request, guaranteed or your money back.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The Tomco fittings (self tapping fuel inlets) really hurt the value of hard to find original muscle car usage Q-jets. I've personally fought getting them out, & few years ago destroyed one Qjet bowl. Several years ago, a local buddy & I looked at all the early Qjets we each owned, then went in together & bought a tapping kit to install the 7/8-20 helicoils. this was back when kits were in the mid $200 range. Taps are now readily available cheap, so are inserts. Most longtime carb shops can properly install an insert, as well. $60-75.

On a common Pontiac big car Q-jet like the '68-70 "262" carbs, installing a Tomco fitting really isn't going to hurt, as the same number replacement core Qjet is relatively cheap. Original dated '67 "262"s & "263", on the other hand, original '67 Federal emissions ones "Made by Carter" with the original round anodized alum ID tags, they have been expensive for the last two decades, & are just getting more expensive. 

just my .02.


----------

